# Logitech Mk550 vs Mk520



## Joygirl (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VAHYNC...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003VAHYNC

Honestly, I don't type correctly anyway, but was kind of thinking the design of the wave might help correct my form. But is it really worth the additional $20?


----------



## salvage-this (Jul 9, 2013)

the wave is more for comfort not really for correcting anything.  If you want to correct your typing, you really need to force yourself to learn how.


----------



## Joygirl (Jul 10, 2013)

salvage-this said:


> the wave is more for comfort not really for correcting anything.  If you want to correct your typing, you really need to force yourself to learn how.



I'm aware of that, but my pinkies are crooked so my hands can never be straight on the keyboard. So my thinking is it would make it more comfortable/easier for me to type correctly.


----------



## salvage-this (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess that would depend on what you think would fit best with your hands.


----------

